
Am I Entitled to Have an Opinion? - ozres1
https://medium.com/@ruizhidong/am-i-entitled-to-have-an-opinion-on-this-b50460b2e959
======
pmdulaney
Hmm... Not a helpful opinion -- and it bears no resemblance whatsoever to how
people live their lives.

